# Garage project time.



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I have been wanting to do this for a while. A lot of houses is my neighborhood have garage doors that are in the back that go out to the back yard or patio. Mine does not have this, but I have been wanting to dada a garage door. The wall where it's going obviously had the option to add a door during construction because it's the perfect size. 
To make this work I needed to move my work bench and redesign it so that it was on wheels and had storage since I would be loosing a whole wall to a garage door. 
Here is what I came up with.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Pocket screws and glued.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

So.....this is how my garage looked this morning. Nice and cluttered. The back wall over the work bench is what is coming out.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Workbench and Sheetrock removed. I have 2 plugs to relocate to the ceiling a few feet back.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Outlets removed and jacks with supports across the ceiling Joyce added.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

This is where I sit right now. Studs out and header ready to go in.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice change for backyard access. Good idea for the mobile workbench/space. Amazing how much stuff can be stored when it's organized.........lol


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Good project. I plan to convert my door to a garage door on my boat house so I will be watching to see how you cut the brick and support the upper bricks with a lentil unless you take them out completely.

Take lots of pictures!


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Header in and supports out.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll tell you what. I put a sledge in my 3 year Olds hands and that wall was down in no time!


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Let there be light!


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I made the cuts in the brick with a masonry wheel on my angle grinder and a masonry blade on my Sawzall. 
I popped a chalk line where I needed to cut and went as deep as possible with the angle grinder then finished the cut with the Sawzall. 
It worked pretty well. The wheel cut much better than the blade. 

Now it's clean up time.......O Joy......


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

No messing around on this project. The brick cut looks good from here. Nice job.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah..... I'm not one for messing around. The cuts came out pretty good. I will need to come back and do a bit of masonry work between the trim and the brick, but overall it cam out good. Because I had to cut the brick and not frame it with the brick from the beginning I ended up bringing my trim all the way to the edge of the brick to cover my cut marks. That's not how the rest of my house is, but I can't help that. 

I worked late last night since I wont get another day to work on it until this weekend. I got the door trimmed out and the door up with the vertical tracks installed. The upper door tracks are not secured yet, but my main concern was getting everything dried in.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

This is why I wanted this door. My whole back patio is concrete. This will allow me to open up to the back patio or put a small boat, trailer or golf cart in my backyard.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Almost.


----------

